# Natalie Portman: Heimliche Hochzeit mit Benjamin?



## Stefan102 (29 Feb. 2012)

​
Bei der Oscar-Verleihung im vergangenen Jahr verzauberte uns Schauspielerin Natalie Portman (30) bereits mit ihrem entzückenden Babybauch. In diesem Jahr glänzte sie nicht nur mit ihrem außergewöhnlichen Abendkleid, sondern auch mit einem besonderen Accessoire. Selbiges tat ihr Verlobter Benjamin Millepied (34)!

Das Paar präsentierte sich mit verdächtigen Ringen an der linken Hand, die in den USA für gewöhnlich diejenige ist, an der glückliche Paare das Symbol für die Eheschließung tragen. Klar, dass jetzt die Gerüchteküche brodelt. Haben Natalie und Benjamin den Abend im Blitzlichtgewitter etwa genutzt, um aller Welt zu erklären: „Wir haben geheiratet und euch nicht eingeladen!“ Gegenüber der US-amerikanischen Presse gaben die beiden bisher kein Kommentar zu dem spannenden Thema ab.

Das Paar lernte sich am Set des Erfolgsfilms „Black Swan“ kennen. Benjamin brachte der schönen Schauspielerin die komplizierten Ballett-Schritte bei und fungierte ebenfalls als innerfilmischer Tanzpartner. Anfang 2010 trafen sie sich zum ersten Date und schon Ende desselben Jahres wurden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Die inzwischen schwangere Natalie und ihr Benjamin feierten Verlobung. Vor acht Monaten erblickte dann der gemeinsame Sohn Aleph das Licht der Welt; wohl der schönste Tag im Leben des prominenten Paares. Vielleicht aber haben die beiden inzwischen schon den zweitschönsten gefeiert. Hoffentlich werden wir es bald erfahren.
(Quelle: promiflash)

Alle Bilder von Natalie Portman bei den diversen Oscar Feierlichkeiten findet Ihr hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/oscars-84...r-febr-26-2012-pressroom-show-54x-update.html
http://www.celebboard.net/oscars-84...er-hollywood-febr-26-2012-15x-update-2-a.html
http://www.celebboard.net/oscars-84...137-update-4-a.html?highlight=Natalie+portman


----------



## Q (29 Feb. 2012)

tja Stefan... herzliches Beileid  :thx: für die Info.


----------



## MarkyMark (29 Feb. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> tja Stefan... herzliches Beileid  :thx: für die Info.



Ich könnte wetten, dass Stefan eine Voodoo Puppe seither hat und die tagsüber mehrfach piekst


----------

